# Can you wear a rain jacket on the plane and carry a heavier coat?



## glenmore (Aug 26, 2017)

Spending 12 days in Edinburgh and London in mid-September.  Have a light weight waterproof jacket with hood and a warmer Lands End coat with Prima Loft and no hood.

Taking only a carry on and a backpack. If possible would like to have both coats due to the variation in the weather. We are from NC and are used to warm weather!!!


----------



## ssreward (Aug 26, 2017)

If you can't, you could always throw it on over just long enough to board. Just don't be like the guy who put on ALL his clothes & got heatstroke halfway through the flight, lol!


----------



## silentg (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes, I've done that, especially if you leave a warm climate to go into a cold place


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2017)

I would suggest wearing both coats on the plane (if you can't pack one into a carry-on).  Once you're on the plane, you can safely store the (extra) jacket in the overhead or under the seat in front of you.  You shouldn't have any problems assuming your carry-ons are within the size limits.

The nice folks at the airport (regardless of airline) will challenge just about anything you carry on board the plane, including hanging coats and jackets, above the 1+1 items authorized by most airlines.

A very popular technique among some folks is to sling a jacket over the shoulder or arm--concealing a purse or extra carry-on item underneath.  I wouldn't try this, it doesn't make boarding easier.

You should be fine if you wear them during boarding.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2017)

Since you'll have to take off probably both coats when you go through Security I can't imagine there will be any objection to carrying them on the plane.  I usually find the airports too warm to want to wear a coat/jacket while I'm waiting to board.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Since you'll have to take off probably both coats when you go through Security I can't imagine there will be any objection to carrying them on the plane.  I usually find the airports too warm to want to wear a coat/jacket while I'm waiting to board.



You're correct on both accounts: coats off for security (don't forget them) and too hot to wear in airport.  But, my point, you should don and wear the coats while boarding the airplane--especially when checking your ticket and walking down the gate/jetbridge.  The reps at the gate look for people carrying extra items or extra items covering other extra items etc....
just my 2c.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2017)

taterhed said:


> You're correct on both accounts: coats off for security (don't forget them) and too hot to wear in airport.  But, my point, you should don and wear the coats while boarding the airplane--especially when checking your ticket and walking down the gate/jetbridge.  The reps at the gate look for people carrying extra items or extra items covering other extra items etc....
> just my 2c.


Interesting.  Most of the time when I'm traveling with a heavy coat I end up carrying it onto the plane. I've never had an issue.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Interesting.  Most of the time when I'm traveling with a heavy coat I end up carrying it onto the plane. I've never had an issue.


I think a lot of it has to do with where you are in the boarding process early or late and how full the airplane is how big your bags are at cetera

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 26, 2017)

I wouldn't expect to be challenged for a coat over my arm while boarding, just as I wouldn't expect to have an issue holding a book. But there's always a first time!


----------



## Dollie (Aug 26, 2017)

My backpack has a lattice work of elastic cording on the front.  I weave one coat into that so it becomes part of the backpack and not a separate item.  I have also rolled my coat up, laid it over the top and down the sides of the backpack, securing it in place with the belted clips on each side of the backpack.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 26, 2017)

AFAIK you are permitted to carry on a jacket and a pillow in addition to allowed carry-on bags.

Additionally, here's what I've done: purchased an airplane pillow, the kind with a zipper, and removed the useless stuffing. Inside, I carry a stuffable down jacket! It's softer as a down pillow during the flight, and makes best use of the pillowcase as one more useful carry-on bag - which just snaps onto my suitcase handle. You'd be amazed how much jacket can fit into that little pillowcase.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2017)

I agree on most points: you can certainly bring your book, your jacket, your food etc... on board.

But, you're missing my point entirely.

IF you approach the gate, on a flight which is full (aren't they all), carrying a large personal item, a carry-on suitcase, food, books, pillows and two jackets......  The CSR at the gate has every right to:

check your items to insure that they fit into the size-checker for that airline.  This means that ALL items must fit somewhere. If you have too much stuff....they may request you gate check something.  Trust me, I'm not giving up my space so you can store your food/coat/bag/pillow under my seat. 
If the plane if full or near full, the CSR may request that you gate check one item.  This is their job and their right.  You are not guaranteed to bring 2 items onboard (etc...) if the overhead is full.
The more you carry, in your arms and on your back and on your rollie etc..., the more likely you are to be scrutinized and or relieved of one of your items (gate check)
I'm just sayin: It benefits you to approach with the gate with your items consolidated, orderly and as close to the '1 personal item and 1 carry-on suitcase' as possible.

Maybe you'll never have an issue.  Maybe you'll have your luggage 'gate checked' on the next flight.  Just sharing my observations.

*Exempted items*
Exempted items might include a jacket/coat, hat, book or newspaper, pillow, blanket, umbrella, walking stick, cane, duty-free purchases, medical equipment in a separate bag, assistive devices, an approved child-safety seat, and a small bag of snacks or drinks purchased in the gate area.

If you plan to bring a diaper bag or a pet carrier on board, check the rules as some airlines designate these items as carry-on bags; others consider them exempted items.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 26, 2017)

What to Never Wear on a Plane, From a Flight Attendant
By Andrea Say-Fischbach/ Who What Wear/ whowhatwear.com

"Despite how much we covet celebrity airport style, it's not always so easy to copy when it comes time to fly ourselves. Stilettos and high-waisted leather pants look great in paparazzi shots of stars strutting through airport terminals, yet in action, these statement-making ensembles can prove a bit trickier. And though we'd all love to look our best when hitting the skies, certain wardrobe pieces are best left in our checked bag or carry-on. Who better to inform us on what to never wear on a plane—and what to wear instead—than someone who works at 35,000 feet? We reached out to American Airlines flight attendant Andrea Say-Fischbach to spill her list of things you shouldn't wear when flying—for the sake of comfort, practicality, and safety—as well as her recommendations for what you should wear instead. *Keep scrolling to see what a flight attendant says to never wear on a plane...."





PHOTO:
Margo & Me


Richard*


----------



## glenmore (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. The waterproof rain jacket comes to mid thigh so it is larger than just a jacket. But it is not lined so I would like to be able to bring the warmer coat too in case of wind and rain (probably guaranteed). 

Would never be able to attach to backpack or put in travel pillow case ( both good suggestions). Will have to see if heavier coat will fit over rain jacket!


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 26, 2017)

Security always makes us take off our very light jackets


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> Security always makes us take off our very light jackets


We have Global Entry and have gotten TSA PreCheck on our flights.  Heavy jackets we always have to remove but it seems to vary with light jackets.  I always ask if I should remove it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 27, 2017)

Why not just get a thin Columbia all weather winter jacket so you won't need two? Really they are waterproof, but warm enough to wear skiing, but light enough to wear in more temperate weather.

You could stick a real thin sweater in your carry on.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 27, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Interesting.  Most of the time when I'm traveling with a heavy coat I end up carrying it onto the plane. I've never had an issue.



Ditto, this is also what we do when flying. We used our heavy coats as a blanket in place of the airline blanket.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 27, 2017)

Whatever happens going outbound (and whether precheck will even be available depends upon which airline you are taking - most European airlines do not participate), coming back you will almost certainly have to take both coats off. Security is tighter in the UK.

When you say that you will have a carry-on and a backpack, I presume you are talking about you and your spouse.


----------



## geyas (Aug 27, 2017)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## glenmore (Aug 27, 2017)

I have TSA and Global Entry, as does my spouse. 

I am not concerned about security. I wondered if it would be an issue actually getting on the plane as they check your boarding pass. I thought I could use the heavier coat as a blanket 

We each have a carryon and a backpack and I didn't know if I could carry a coat in addition to wearing one

My heavier coat does fit over my rainproof jacket so it should be ok


----------

